# Is this moles or something else?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

The mound is about 6" wide and about 4" tall


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mole or maybe gopher? Almost looks a touch big for a mole.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

hmm, maybe one of these










- creatures from the movie Tremors


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> hmm, maybe one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd need a bigger trap for that.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

"that old Cat can pull anything"


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I got some Trapline mole and gopher traps. I went to set them and the tunnels under the mound are way smaller than I thought. The mole sized traps barely fit. I tried them on one spot but didn't catch anything after a day. I reset them in a long straight tunnel they pushed up yesterday in my neighbor's yard and texted him about it. His dad then went outside and stomped down the tunnel, pulled out my traps, and then went nuts with a broom handle jamming out into the ground. My neighbor texted me and said it wasn't working fast enough *an hour and a half after I set the traps*


----------

